# Brown basmati rice



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering how would I cook brown basmati rice as last time i cooked it, it took a while and it was still hard/crunchy is it meant to be like that?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

it will be harder than white rice but I don't think I would describe it as crunchy


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

nlr said:


> I was wondering how would I cook brown basmati rice as last time i cooked it, it took a while and it was still hard/crunchy is it meant to be like that?


Takes around 40 min to cook unlike white - if you soak it for at least 30 min it cooks in less time - i usually soak in the morning ready for a few hours later or even the night before.

:thumb:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay lol, I was comparing it to white rice.


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Using a pressure cooker would halve your cooking time..


----------

